# Solved: Java script error in IE help!!!



## ravsta (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi all

I am trying to access this hosted web app called hhtp://brandocean.net which enables me to login fine, and get to the menu page. From when I select another link to take me to another web page, it loads with errors (yellow exclamation mark), not displaying information as it should.

I have clicked on the yellow exclamation mark which brings up a java script error of:

Line: 832
Char: 5 
Error: "id is null or not an object"
code: 0
URL: http://brandocean.net/mcs/ctrl/desktop

This is machine specific issue as it works on other machines fine. I have tried many things so far and am now stuck, can anyone help?


----------



## sonexpc (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it work on Fire Fox? or google chrome...?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

ravsta said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am trying to access this hosted web app called *hhtp://brandocean.net* which enables me to login fine, and get to the menu page.


Hi, you mean http? There is no protocol called hhtp. So you can't visit this site using hhtp. Anyway I tried to visit that by using "http://www.brandocean.net" but I couldn't, it took me back to my default search engine, yahoo. Are you sure this link is correct and safe?


----------



## ravsta (Oct 1, 2007)

yes it is ahosted web app that can only be accessed by users who have purchased it. 

- it is only to be run in IE 7 and 8 - I have tried both no joy 
- tested various versions of java that had been recommended by the "brandocean company" - no joy
- disabled pop up blocker - no joy
- re-installed IE 7 
- diabled script debugger - no joy
- checked configuration in Java console - no conflicting java - everything looks good 

Just to confirm this is a machine specific error - this website works fine on other machines. 

Any more advice/ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

If this happens only in your machine, yes, then the error is in your machine. Try clearing browser cache. If it didn't help, I will ask an log expert to help you.


----------



## sonexpc (Mar 31, 2011)

try go to IE 8 
Tools> Internet options > Advanced > Reset

download CCleaner http://www.sonexpc.com/download/ccleaner
and try to clean up your temp file...


----------



## ravsta (Oct 1, 2007)

This was a Java version issue that was specific to the bespoke web application. 

Now resolved.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

ravsta said:


> This was a Java version issue that was specific to the bespoke web application.
> 
> Now resolved.


All right


----------

